# Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 1, 2015)

```
<p>LensRentals.com has discovered issues with the sensors on the brand new Canon EOS Rebel T6s & EOS Rebel T6i. Out of 20 cameras they received the exhibited the following issue.</p>
<blockquote><p>Every once in a while we notice something, because of the large quantities of cameras and lenses we buy, that we think people should be aware of. This particular issue won’t affect our renters; we’ve sent the affected cameras back. It may not affect very many people at all, since this is from a relatively small sample size. But I still think it worth mentioning.</p>
<p>The bottom line is that 4 of the <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/cameras/canon-eos-t6s">Canon T6s</a> and 2 of the <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/cameras/canon-eos-t6i">T6i</a> cameras we received had to be sent back because of a defect in the sensor stack (the layers of filter glass over the sensor). This is out about 10 copies of each; the others were absolutely perfect.</p></blockquote>
<p><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/04/canon-t6-sensor-issue" target="_blank">Read the full article at LensRentals.com</a></p>
```


----------



## sanj (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*

Lets not make big deal of this. Move on...


----------



## KateH (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*

Yikes! I'm especially glad now that I decided to hold off on upgrading to an EOS M3 (same sensor?)- even if this only affects a small number of cameras I'd rather not take the chance of getting stuck with a grey-market camera that has a bad sensor.


----------



## Luds34 (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



sanj said:


> Lets not make big deal of this. Move on...



Really? That is some pretty frightening QA (or lack there of) right there. I'd think some basic tests would be if the camera can take clean pictures. I know I'd be pretty disappointed if I ordered a camera and this was the case.


----------



## Aglet (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



Luds34 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Lets not make big deal of this. Move on...
> ...


Yes, I especially want to hear from all those here who offered their analytics on Nikon's D600 oil splatter on the sensor issue and how they would compare this incident.


----------



## sanj (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



Luds34 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Lets not make big deal of this. Move on...
> ...



Yes sir. This seems to be affecting only a few cameras.


----------



## JustMeOregon (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*

My wife's new T6s Mothers-Day-Gift arrived yesterday, just 10-days before we head-out on vacation. Then I read this...

My initial panic was not at pretty sight... Words were said that would make a longshoreman blush...

But after scrutinizing the sensor in every way possible, I don't believe that her new T6s is one of those afflicted with the pox. I'm certainly going to keep my eye on it for quite a while though, Roger's pictures of the bad sensor are pretty ugly & alarming...


----------



## sanj (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*

i trust Canon to recall all defective cameras if it knows the serial numbers.


----------



## Aglet (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



dilbert said:


> So what do we call this?.. Thoughts on names?



CanonPox


----------



## Tugela (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



sanj said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



30% is not "only a few".


----------



## MintChocs (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*

I can't imagine Canon issuing a recall. It will probably be a small notice somewhere saying if you receive a defective one they will fix it if you send it in. Most of the consumers of this camera won't even notice it, the problem that is and more than likely any notice. It will quietly get fixed in the background.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



sanj said:


> Lets not make big deal of this. Move on...



Indeed - let's rather discuss q&a issues if they're from Sonikon or 3rd party manufacturers like Sigma :->



Luds34 said:


> Really? That is some pretty frightening QA (or lack there of) right there.



As the issue was found by Lensrentals, it might - just might - be that Canon has a special supply pipeline for companies like these, giving early access to volume numbers of new products, but bypassing some q&a steps that are in place for vanilla customers.


----------



## sanj (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*

I guess I was wrong. This is the calamity of the century. We should all whine and curse and jump up and down waving our hands wildly. 
We should discuss this every hour, post on every social media and photography forums till the entire population starts mistrusting Canon. After all Canon has never done anything right for us. We should be as negative as possible in our lives towards Canon. 

I was under the impression that Canon has given millions of perfectly working cameras and if some malfunctioned, we should not make a big deal of it.


----------



## sanj (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*

Is there a report of this issue from any other company besides Lens Rentals?


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*

There are many things this could be, dust at point of assembly, adhesive / bonding issues, fungus spores prior to assembly etc. but the key is how Canon respond and the LensRental guys stated Canon acted promptly and didnt question their findings. 
ALL manufacturers have manufacturing issues from time to time if we didnt notice we dont live in a perfect world, its the responce and action taken that matters we should not live in glass houses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



MintChocs said:


> I can't imagine Canon issuing a recall.



If it really is a widespread problem (which is quite possible), they'll certainly issue a recall. It's an obvious defect and QC failure.


----------



## symmar22 (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



Marsu42 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Lets not make big deal of this. Move on...
> ...



+1, let's discuss the other maker's issues, not the Canon ones. After all, Canon has no issues, right ? This LensRentals guy must be a troll, working for Sonikon or DxO. Theses are not defective cameras, they are limited editions, that will sell for millions at Sotheby's in a few year.

All fun aside, Canon, like every brand can make mistakes, question is, how will they deal with it ? Problem with the Nikon D600 is not the dust issue, but the pathetic way Nikon dealt (or not) with it. I am sure Canon will solve the issue, hopefully they have learned from their own mistakes with the 1D3 AF communication disaster. 

In case this is only some kind of early-series accident, they should be more careful before sending batches of cameras to companies like LensRentals, who are among the best suited people to find flaws, and who's word has more value than a vague internet rumour.

As for the "silent" recall, I do not find it very fair. Let's take the 7D2 for instance, if there is actually a flaw in some of the camera's AF system or mirror box or whatever that is, it would be more honest IMO to issue an official statement allowing all owners to have their camera checked for free. Some people, especially in the entry level market of the t6i/750D are likely to never remove the kit lens, and even if they would, never to realize their camera has a flaw that should be covered by the warranty. So only the people who read forums, or have enough technical knowledge to see something is wrong will have their camera fixed, while a bunch of other will be left over with a defective toy.

That, of course, applies to every company, when a manufacturing problem happens (in case someone would think I am employed by the evil company that's behind every other brand than Canon).


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



symmar22 said:


> All fun aside, Canon, like every brand can make mistakes, question is, how will they deal with it ? Problem with the Nikon D600 is not the dust issue, but the pathetic way Nikon dealt (or not) with it. I am sure Canon will solve the issue, hopefully they have learned from their own mistakes with the 1D3 AF communication disaster.
> 
> ...I ssue an official statement allowing all owners to have their camera checked for free. Some people, especially in the entry level market of the t6i/750D...



It seems pretty clear that Canon is quite willing to issue service notices (recalls), from the flagship 1D X mirror box to the 5DIII light leak (which was pretty unlikely to actually affect anyone's images), to the entry level Rebel rubber grip discoloration.


----------



## candc (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?*

if it is a problem with the adhesive used to sandwich the glass in the sensor together then maybe the affected sensors are delaminating over time. i don't know how much time passes between production/inspection and shipping? i am not trying to look for excuses but its hard to believe that a obvious defect on the sensor such as this could pass any kind of qc inspection.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?*

I hope they can fix it soon. That's really all we can ask of a company.


----------



## Luds34 (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



sanj said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



Hopefully that is the case. Just a bad production run that so happened to end up in a number of the cameras purchased by our friends over at Lensrental. 

I still stand by that this is fairly embarrassing on Canon's part. One would think there would be some sort of a basic manufacturing verification test, that would include a test shot to verify a clean sensor image is being returned. Just my humble opinion of course, free free to disagree.


----------



## Luds34 (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



symmar22 said:


> Some people, especially in the entry level market of the t6i/750D are likely to never remove the kit lens, and even if they would, never to realize their camera has a flaw that should be covered by the warranty. So only the people who read forums, or have enough technical knowledge to see something is wrong will have their camera fixed, while a bunch of other will be left over with a defective toy.



+1

Even myself, I personally wouldn't expect something this egregious to make it in my hands. I'd probably throw in a memory card and start shooting, at wider apertures. The camera would take pictures, everything would seem fine and I'd be happy. I probably wouldn't notice it until one day (too late for warranty possibly) I'd do a dust sensor test.


----------



## mskrystalmeth (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



sanj said:


> Lets not make big deal of this. Move on...



What? IS that what they train you to say at Nikon? Sorry Nikon...lol

It is a big deal..if all those spots got by QA of Canon...Someone was lazy. Stevie Wonder could see them spots.


----------



## rang (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?*

CMOS Pox


----------



## Tugela (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



sanj said:


> I guess I was wrong. This is the calamity of the century. We should all whine and curse and jump up and down waving our hands wildly.
> We should discuss this every hour, post on every social media and photography forums till the entire population starts mistrusting Canon. After all Canon has never done anything right for us. We should be as negative as possible in our lives towards Canon.
> 
> I was under the impression that Canon has given millions of perfectly working cameras and if some malfunctioned, we should not make a big deal of it.



Canon make money by selling old tech and cost cutting, then telling customers (very successfully) that that is what they really want. 

Sometimes the shortcuts come back to bite them on the ass though, at it appears that this is one of those times. It is a bit of the marketing veneer peeled off so that you can see what you are really getting.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



Tugela said:


> Canon make money by selling old tech and cost cutting, then telling customers (very successfully) that that is what they really want.
> 
> Sometimes the shortcuts come back to bite them on the ass though, at it appears that this is one of those times. It is a bit of the marketing veneer peeled off so that you can see what you are really getting.



How does Nikon make money? Speaking of being bitten on the ass, do you think the government of the world's most populous nation is likely to ban sale of the Canon 750D in their country?


----------



## Gaf (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



JustMeOregon said:


> But after scrutinizing the sensor in every way possible, I don't believe that her new T6s is one of those afflicted with the pox.



My father's T6i arrived 2-3 days ago from Camera Canada. Checked it last night and no spots thankfully.


----------



## mskrystalmeth (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?*

They got Spots Also!!! Hummmm

http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2015/05/01/canon-t6-sensor-flecks-how-big-an-issue-an-in-depth-look


----------



## YuengLinger (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



neuroanatomist said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Canon make money by selling old tech and cost cutting, then telling customers (very successfully) that that is what they really want.
> ...



They'll consider it, neuro, based on their track record.


----------



## serendipidy (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



dilbert said:


> So what do we call this?
> 
> Canon's Dust-Integrated Sensor?
> Canon's Dust-On Sensor?
> ...



Canon balls ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?*

I can't believe people on this forum. For years, we've been subjected to endless repetition – one might even call it *dr*oning – about how Nikon sensors were superior. About how Canon had to improve and try to match Nikon or face dire consequences. About Canon's failure to innovate. 

Now, Canon paid attention to the superiority of the D600's sensor with oil spots on it...and they responded by producing a sensor with _more_ spots, and innovatively put those spots _in_ the sensor instead of merely on the surface. 

Do you people acknowledge and praise Canon for finally surpassing Nikon's sensor spot technology? Of course not. You just complain all the more.

There really is no pleasing some people. Sheesh. 

 ;D


----------



## Aglet (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?*



neuroanatomist said:


> I can't believe people on this forum. For years, we've been subjected to endless repetition – one might even call it *dr*oning – about how Nikon sensors were superior. About how Canon had to improve and try to match Nikon or face dire consequences. About Canon's failure to innovate.
> 
> Now, Canon paid attention to the superiority of the D600's sensor with oil spots on it...and they responded by producing a sensor with _more_ spots, and innovatively put those spots _in_ the sensor instead of merely on the surface.
> 
> ...



No kidding!
The Canon sensor is coming with the spots already pre-installed, you had to WAIT for the ones to show up on the D600 and, even then, the ones on the Nikon can be all too easily removed by cleaning whereas the Canon ones are more permanently affixed.
Canon is really doing everyone a huge favor with this more robust feature.


----------



## rpt (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



serendipidy said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > So what do we call this?
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Tugela (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*




Luds34 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



The same issue has been reported by individual users on the DPReview forums, where they are seeing faint bullseye watermarks all over their images. Based on the number of cameras in the Lens Rental sample that showed the defect, I am guessing that the problem is serious and widespread.


----------



## jrista (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?*

It's encouraging to hear Canon is actively looking into the issue already. At least they are not denying it exists, which is something Nikon has done with several of the issues in their camera models. 


Sometimes things slip through QC. Nature of the high volume manufacturing business.


----------



## Sporgon (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?*

I presume this new sensor tech will be great for getting shots of Dalmations but not so good for Zebras.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



Tugela said:


> I am guessing that the problem is serious and widespread.



With about 100% of people having this problem probably posting all around the net, it's really impossible to tell - esp. as we don't know how many camera bodies are produced, if the sensors are all from the same fab and so on. 

But I very much doubt such an obvious problem could slip by Canon q&a in large numbers, it's not like the Nikon sensor oil that needed some time shooting to show itself.


----------



## kphoto99 (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?*

This is Canon's attempt at improving sales of 70D


----------



## Tugela (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



Marsu42 said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > I am guessing that the problem is serious and widespread.
> ...



We do have numbers on a reasonable sample size though. Six of the 20 units Lens Rentals had the problem, so it is probably going to be thousands of units overall that are affected.

And even if your particular camera doesn't show the effect, how sure can you be that it won't show up later?

I would not advise buying a Rebel 6 series now period, at least until such time as they do a general recall and issue new cameras with the defect corrected.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



Tugela said:


> Six of the 20 units Lens Rentals had the problem, so it is probably going to be thousands of units overall that are affected.



I'm not trying to be a Canon fanboi (I wouldn't be good at it ) but I doubt this deduction is valid, too: These cameras most likely aren't a random sample of all t6i units sold, but all come from the same production batch. If some temporal error on some machine was the cause, the cases reported by now might be nearly all, save some ppl who don't have acccess to the net and don't check for themselves.

If there is a more widespread problem, I'm sure Canon will issue some statement, this would be preferable pr-wise to let customers shoot for years with a broken sensor and getting broken pics.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?*



kphoto99 said:


> This is Canon's attempt at improving sales of 70D


Who said that the 70D sales are low? ???

Why does the wonderful (according to some) Sony A7 is being sold with huge price declines for only US998?

It will be as difficult a full frame camera with image quality better than any Canon (according to some) to compete with the crap camera 70D?


----------



## xps (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?*


An review of the two new bodies.... and a not Canon friendly conclusion. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG7jmw8CBF4&feature=youtu.be&t=12m06s&hd=1

Found at sonyalpharumors.com


----------



## Marsu42 (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?*



xps said:


> An review of the two new bodies.... and a not Canon friendly conclusion.



Well, it's mostly about video - and the guy got it in one: Canon won't put any important video features of their higher-up cams into a Rebel. Otherwise I view this review as rather favorable, it's just that they point out what Canon cut away or didn't put in ... which is great, competition can only improve things for Canon users.

What they say is lacking (for those who don't wanna watch the 15min review)
* viewfinder is small (esp. vs. mirrorless)
* no can do 1080p 60p and low video compression modes (ML to the rescue!)
* hdr video is a gimmick (only auto expo, small difference)
* mediocre high iso performance vs. 20mp sensors
* Nikon 5500 has 39 af pts, but Canon 11pt performs ok except for big af spots
* body is larger than mirrorless or former Rebels -> probably a cue that there won't be a 80d?

The "not Canon friendly conclusion" simply is that a Sony mirrorless bombs away an old-school Canon dslr concerning many specs, features and price ... plus smaller size, if that's what you want. But we already knew that.


----------



## Tugela (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



Marsu42 said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Six of the 20 units Lens Rentals had the problem, so it is probably going to be thousands of units overall that are affected.
> ...



Except that the cameras showing the issue comprised of two different models, so clearly are not from the same production batch.

Canon won't issue a statement until they know the extent of the problem and how they are going to deal with it, because there will be a very substantial amount of money involved. So it might take some time before we hear from them on the issue.


----------



## Tugela (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensor?*



ajfotofilmagem said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > This is Canon's attempt at improving sales of 70D
> ...



There isn't a correlation between sales figures and quality.

Most of the people who buy low to mid end consumer DSLRs are not particularly well informed about the technical aspects of the cameras - they want a "fancy" camera and buy the label they most recognize, basically. That is the main reason Canon sells so many copies.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



Tugela said:


> Except that the cameras showing the issue comprised of two different models, so clearly are not from the same production batch.



Same production batch of _sensors_. When Canon uses the same sensor across multiple bodies, they'll produce sizable batches of them, and a batch would be used for assembly of multiple body lines. 

That's Manufacturing 101, you see it when Ford or Toyota recall 5-10 different models for a faulty ignition switch or door latch.


----------



## Tugela (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



neuroanatomist said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Except that the cameras showing the issue comprised of two different models, so clearly are not from the same production batch.
> ...



Manufacturing 101 - when you release a new product you build a stockpile. If different models have the same problem, then the problem likely exists in the *entire stockpile *since the cameras would not be assembled from scratch specifically for LensRentals.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



Tugela said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



Obviously. That was my point. A production run of sensors used in the assembly of more than one body model. Say...50,000 sensors used to make 35,000 T6i/750D and 15,000 T6s/760D. Not likely the problem affects the entire production run (i.e. every sensor), since LensRentals' units of both bodies would likely all have come from the same allocation/shipment. 

Or...were you refuting the suggestion that Canon produced a batch of 20 cameras specifically for LensRentals? That idea is so ludicrous is doesn't even deserve a response, much less a refutation.


----------



## Don Haines (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Possible Issue With T6s & T6i Sensors?*



YuengLinger said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...


There is a huge difference here....

The Nikon action was to deny, deny, deny.....

The Canon action was to exchange for a new unit....

China acted to protect it's consumers from a faulty Nikon product. If the Canon reaction is to say, "yes, there is a problem, we are trying to figure out how widespread it is, exchange it for a new one", no consumer protection is needed.


----------

